# dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc



## jcspassat (Mar 16, 2007)

well not really








just a quick photoshop version of the white CC I would like
(VWbirds I hope you don't mind me photoshoping your image)
cheers
JC
here is the original








dropped a few inches and painted white with the rims of my b6








other colors


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (jcspassat)*

Pssst. There's a CC specific forum too








Car looks gorgeous though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johndnardi07 (Apr 23, 2008)

wow.. looks alot more convincing to purchase when u PShopped that.. Im diggin the white and the greyish color.. it would look alot better from the back if it was quad exhaust, duals on each side


----------



## Tigger15 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (Kreivi)*

Yea that does looks awesome. I saw one just like the one in the first pic just with a different set of rims out here at the Audi test facility.


----------



## jcspassat (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (Tigger15)*

sorry how can I move the topic to the other forum?
new pair of exhausts 
white quad








cheers
JC


----------



## johndnardi07 (Apr 23, 2008)

now we are cooking with gas.. looks mighty fine right there!! damn.. hmmm... i like that


----------



## johndnardi07 (Apr 23, 2008)

now what rims are those? any links??


----------



## jcspassat (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (johndnardi07)*

they are a not so glamorous brand named League 
http://www.league.com.tw/mesh.html model lg-262 it says 18" somehow mine are 19"s
cheers 
JC


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

what a ugly ass rear. whats the point of this car?
another way vw's tryin to be something there not


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_what a ugly ass rear. whats the point of this car?
another way vw's tryin to be something there not


+152...
That rear is SH-IT...it looks like someone fell asleep on the drawing board...SH-IT is just everywhere...I can't believe they did away with the B6 for this SH-IT....






















Looks like a Chysler Concord...


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (jcspassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcspassat* »_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

haha.. i dont think the CC rear is any better than our corola back we have.. i dont know what vw was doing with our tailights either.
I really like the white and black CC.. a drop and wheels will really transform a car.
JT


----------



## The Swami (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (jcspassat)*

Yeah, I'm not feeling the CC either! Looks like VW's attempt to copy a Mercedes Benz CLS.


----------



## hrdone02 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (The Swami)*

That's what I feel, copy of the CLS Benz, but I love the CLS so I am the cc too. Since it will be a while till I can afford a CLS.








BTW nice job on the photoshop


----------



## Welcome (Sep 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where i can get these and how much those League rims cost i really like them.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (jcspassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcspassat* »_sorry how can I move the topic to the other forum?



I moved it to Passat CC for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

That blue one


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (izzo)*


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (jcspassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcspassat* »_sorry how can I move the topic to the other forum?
new pair of exhausts 
white quad








cheers
JC

jcspassat: Request please. Can you p-chop the exterior body color to beige? Thanks


----------



## Allbacore (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (ccollantes)*


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (Allbacore)*

Thanks Allbacore, you wrote a great review on PW on that one plus the nicely put video as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, I'd like to see the beige color slammed on those wheels by jcspassat. Id f you can, if not, that's cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by ccollantes at 9:16 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Allbacore (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (ccollantes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccollantes* »_That Allbacore, you wrote a great review on PW on that one plus the nicely put video as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, I'd like to see the beige color slammed on those wheels by jcspassat. Id f you can, if not, that's cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you







Well I am not so skilled in Photoshop, sorry mate


----------



## jcspassat (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: dropped painted and installed my b6 rims on the cc (ccollantes)*

Googled for a beige car and the first one that came up loooked similar to this


----------

